# I like this market bag



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

http://chrisknitsinniagara.blogspot.ca/2011/03/green-market-bag.html

And this coat:

http://chrisknitsinniagara.blogspot.ca/2010/09/noro-chunky-silk-garden-coat.html


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Love the yarn used for the coat. that is beautiful.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

That bag is really neat! :thumbup: I copied and pasted it so I could make one later. Thank you.


----------



## GrandmaJan (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the link! I love the pattern and was pleasantly surprised to see other free patterns available as well.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I like it a lot!


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

The green bag is a must. Also liked the premmie hats and the bunny. Thanks for the link.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Gotta save both patterns! Thanks!


----------



## gremlin_in_the_attic (Jan 8, 2013)

Mireillebc said:


> http://chrisknitsinniagara.blogspot.ca/2011/03/green-market-bag.html
> 
> Yes, this bag is GREAT! I have made several just because they are fun and useful. They are a nice get-well gift for someone in the hospital (filled with a magazine or treat, handcream, etc.) or a back-to-school gift for a favorite teacher (filled with stickers, pencils, pens, etc.)
> 
> I made mine with an i-cord handle put through the top row of the lace. Glad you shared the link!


----------



## Tayloredtome (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you for posting this - I love the bag! I've been wanting to make one but I've only found the crochet versions and I'm not that experienced in crochet.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

I like it too! Thanks for sharing. I keep telling myself, I should make a bag... another for the list.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Great bag.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Both patterns are lovely..thanks!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Love the coat, thanks for sharing this.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I have made some of those bags. The bottom picture is the ones I knitted for my daughter to give to her co-workers for Christmas one year.


----------



## andreah (Apr 27, 2011)

The bag is just what I was looking for and easy! The bottom is easy and solid. I have. A cone of cotton string just waiting to be used!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Glad it is useful. Some of you gave me good ideas too.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## andreah (Apr 27, 2011)

I've started a bag and am half through. This one I'm keeping
G for mr!


----------

